# Group ride in SD?



## Jimena (Jun 27, 2002)

Any group rides go out on Sat. 27 March in S.d? or races for that matter? I would love to join a group for the day while I travel on business-- thanks!


----------



## Rich_Racer (Jul 12, 2002)

There are a ton of group rides in San Diego - the biggest is probably SDBC - the best/fastest is the Swami's ride. Where will you be staying?


----------

